# METEOROLOGÍA > Sequia >  Un nuevo índice de sequía tiene en cuenta el efecto del calentamiento global

## Salut

> *Un nuevo índice de sequía tiene en cuenta el efecto del calentamiento global*
> 
> Investigadores españoles han desarrollado un nuevo índice de sequía que considera los efectos de la pluviosidad y el calentamiento térmico, lo que permite cuantificar los efectos del calentamiento global. El indicador, llamado Índice Estandarizado de Precipitación y Evapotranspiración (SPEI, en sus siglas en inglés), cuantifica de forma numérica la intensidad, magnitud y duración de la sequía, además de su extensión superficial, momento de inicio y final.
> 
> Por un lado, el análisis retrospectivo para estudiar el comportamiento de las sequías y sus tendencias y, por otro, el seguimiento de las sequías en tiempo real para la gestión del riesgo y la alerta temprana, señala Sergio Vicente Serrano, autor del estudio e investigador en el Instituto Pirenaico de Ecología (CSIC).
> 
> La respuesta a la carencia de humedad varía entre los distintos sistemas hidrológicos, como aguas subterráneas, ríos o reservas de embalses; y entre éstos y los diferentes sistemas biológicos, como cultivos y bosques; con diferencias muy marcadas en los tiempos de respuesta, explica Vicente.
> 
> Al poderse calcular en varias escalas temporales, el nuevo índice permite adaptarse a los tiempos de respuesta característicos de diferentes sistemas naturales y económicos, permitiendo determinar la resistencia de cada uno de ellos a la sequía, añade el investigador.
> ...


http://iagua.es/2010/06/un-nuevo-ind...miento-global/

----------

